# The cough



## Yaya (Mar 25, 2014)

Thousands of threads on the so called "tren cough"

My buddy just called me freaking out about an episode of this horrendous cough he just experienced..

He was injecting 2ccs, 1 of test c, and 1 deca

It's happened to me n the past also, using test and mast


I don't know if I noticed a pattern or just blind but it seems it happens most with a glute injection..

Has anyone ever experienced this with delt or quad?


----------



## DF (Mar 25, 2014)

I've had it happen while injecting A mix of primo 250/125 in the VG.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Mar 25, 2014)

I've done a lot of pins, and have got test flu, but never a cough. Not from tren or anything. I guess I'm lucky. Of course, I just jinxed myself and will probably be keeled over tomorrow am cursing you all.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Mar 25, 2014)

Yep. Just about every pin halfway through a tren run i had the cough. No matter where i pinned. Had it a few times with npp also.


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 25, 2014)

1 cc test and .5 cc of deca got me the other day in VG.  Nothing happened until I was pulling the pin out.


----------



## RustyShackelford (Mar 25, 2014)

I have had it with tren in the delt and test in the quad. It's weird I can't really figure it out. Maybe passed through a vein or nicked it. Both times did my best to stay calm and breath.


----------



## Rumpy (Mar 25, 2014)

I've gotten it with tren a few times and just test (I think) once, always in quads.  I think it's from nicking a blood vessel and having a little of it get into your blood stream.  What ever it is, it sucks.


----------



## italian1 (Mar 25, 2014)

I got it once with deca in the glute


----------



## Malevolence (Mar 25, 2014)

Tren, mast, deca,npp,test,winni, sust always pin quads and have never got it. I have had blood pour out after pinning from hitting a vein or something but never got the cough.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Mar 25, 2014)

Malevolence said:


> Tren, mast, deca,npp,test,winni, sust always pin quads and have never got it. I have had blood pour out after pinning from hitting a vein or something but never got the cough.



Yeah, I've had blood squirt across my bathroom before, but never got the cough...knock on wood


----------



## nightster (Mar 25, 2014)

So is it a short coughing attack, or more of a day +  cough?


----------



## Malevolence (Mar 25, 2014)

Think it lasts about a minute or two but not sure. I guess it is like breathing in sand


----------



## Rumpy (Mar 25, 2014)

nightster said:


> So is it a short coughing attack, or more of a day +  cough?



I think mine have been about 5+ minutes, but it can feel like hours.  It's not so much coughing as it is feeling like your lungs are on fire and you can't breath.  Coughing actually seems to make it worse, so if you can, relax, breath slow and wait for it to pass.


----------



## italian1 (Mar 25, 2014)

Last minute or two. You can feel it coming on. Then your ****ed. Gonna cough your lungs up.  Then it slowly goes away. Seems like forever though


----------



## #TheMatrix (Mar 25, 2014)

im late to the party but I had the cough two days ago while pinning two cc of tren ace into my delt....it was uncontrollable. I could taste it in my troat.  I tried to hold it but it just kept happening for 4minutes.

Idk what caused it....
This is after many many many cc over couple of years

I absolutely fukcing loved it.  (No I fukcing didnt, it was horrible)


----------



## shenky (Mar 25, 2014)

I've never experienced it, but then again I'm not that experienced.

It sounds to me like the user is inadvertently partially injecting into a blood vessel. It sounds very similar to tasting a chemical after an intravenous injection. If you've ever had morphine at a hospital, you know what I mean. it's not hard to imagine when you think of the hundreds among hundreds of tiny venules that run through our body


----------



## Azog (Mar 25, 2014)

Never had it. Not even when on tren. I thought for sure I was screwed once during a delt inject. Had a mad squirter and thought there was no way a bit of tren wouldn't find the vein and try to asphyxiate me.


----------



## JAXNY (Mar 25, 2014)

I've had this cough before several times. You feel it in your chest and it's difficult to breath. Can be a little scary. Sometimes you just have to lay down for a minute. 
I don't know how it got to be called the"TREN" cough. Because it's happened to me with all kinds of injectable. 
I'm no doctor but I'm pretty certain what happens is that we are hitting a vein and some I'd getting into the blood stream. Which makes sense why you would cough and feel it in your chest. 
I've had many surgeries and when they inject you with the anesthesia the same thing happens.


----------



## Yaya (Mar 25, 2014)

Something else that happened  that was just as bad one time to me was during an injection in the glute I suddenly started to feel INSANE burning... I whipped the needle out and went to the freezer and iced my ass... it was strange to say the least.. 

My right ass cheek hurt soo bad...burning for hours

It wasnt the gear because I had already done numerous injections from the same vial with no problems


----------



## JAXNY (Mar 25, 2014)

Yaya said:


> Something else that happened  that was just as bad one time to me was during an injection in the glute I suddenly started to feel INSANE burning... I whipped the needle out and went to the freezer and iced my ass... it was strange to say the least..
> 
> My right ass cheek hurt soo bad...burning for hours
> 
> It wasnt the gear because I had already done numerous injections from the same vial with no problems


I've heard of this happening also. My buddy just asked me not too long ago if I knew what it was. I know that if you douse yourself with too much alcohol and inject it will burn like that but that would only be temporary. Not sure why it would burn for hours YA YA.


----------



## Yaya (Mar 25, 2014)

Yea...it was crazy jaxny

Burned bad


----------



## bronco (Mar 25, 2014)

had it happen in the delt with 1cc npp and 1cc test e. Lungs were on fire for at least 2 minutes


----------



## #TheMatrix (Mar 25, 2014)

...since this has gone into inject stories.

My post inject area looks like surgery.  Red pads everywhere and blood drips ...
Its always messy.  
I carry my fave hello kitty band aids everywhere.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 25, 2014)

Yaya said:


> Thousands of threads on the so called "tren cough"
> 
> My buddy just called me freaking out about an episode of this horrendous cough he just experienced..
> 
> ...



I've gotten it from tren, TNE, Test E.  Gotten it in glutes, delts, quads, pecs and triceps. Never in calves or biceps or traps (only pinned traps once though... never again!).  It seems to happen in areas with a lot of scar tissue built up which is particularly bad in my quads. Even without blood


----------



## #TheMatrix (Mar 25, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> I've gotten it from tren, TNE, Test E.  Gotten it in glutes, delts, quads, pecs and triceps. Never in calves or biceps or traps (only pinned traps once though... never again!).  It seems to happen in areas with a lot of scar tissue built up which is particularly bad in my quads. Even without blood



Im ****ed....im a pin cushion with scar tissue everywhere.


----------



## Yaya (Mar 25, 2014)

Tne I could expect..because that oil burns my nose just by smelling it..

With me it was npp


----------



## JAXNY (Mar 25, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> I've gotten it from tren, TNE, Test E.  Gotten it in glutes, delts, quads, pecs and triceps. Never in calves or biceps or traps (only pinned traps once though... never again!).  It seems to happen in areas with a lot of scar tissue built up which is particularly bad in my quads. Even without blood



in the TRAP PB? damn that's hard core ive never heard that before. LOL .....not sure id like that?


----------



## big fish (Mar 25, 2014)

I got it when I first added deca. I was doing 1. Test eth and 1. Deca. Id get these really dry coughs


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 25, 2014)

Never had the cough but have got a weird tight metallic tasting feeling in my mouth and throat from tren.


----------



## JAXNY (Mar 26, 2014)

Here is something strange also. Way back o use to get this stuff called STEN from Mexico. Came in a 2cc glass vial you had to snap the top off of. 
Every singe injection with that stuff I get this scent of green apples for about 30 seconds.


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 26, 2014)

I could see this really freaking someone out if they didnt know what happened.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Mar 26, 2014)

JAXNY said:


> Here is something strange also. Way back o use to get this stuff called STEN from Mexico. Came in a 2cc glass vial you had to snap the top off of.
> Every singe injection with that stuff I get this scent of green apples for about 30 seconds.



Lol. I've run sten. I never got the green apple smell. I used to re-use needles, like an idiot, and would get the ass burn though. I just figured it was from giving the needle a bath in 90% alcohol. 

Sten was the blend of like 25mg prop and 75mg cyp or enan, right??


----------



## JAXNY (Mar 26, 2014)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Lol. I've run sten. I never got the green apple smell. I used to re-use needles, like an idiot, and would get the ass burn though. I just figured it was from giving the needle a bath in 90% alcohol.
> 
> Sten was the blend of like 25mg prop and 75mg cyp or enan, right??



something like that, i forgot the blend its been so long, it was so cheap down there, 4 clams for a box of 2. those were the good days.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 26, 2014)

JAXNY said:


> Here is something strange also. Way back o use to get this stuff called STEN from Mexico. Came in a 2cc glass vial you had to snap the top off of.
> Every singe injection with that stuff I get this scent of green apples for about 30 seconds.



Those are ampules. I wonder if that was EO? It has a fruity smell to it.


----------



## JAXNY (Mar 26, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Those are ampules. I wonder if that was EO? It has a fruity smell to it.



not sure what EO is that you're referring to.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 26, 2014)

JAXNY said:


> not sure what EO is that you're referring to.



Ethyl Oleate. Its added to some injectables, sometimes needlessly.  I makes the injectable thinner, can allegedly reduce PIP and helps to hold higher mg injectables in solution.


----------



## Yaya (Mar 26, 2014)

I remember sten... never took it tho


----------



## Yaya (Mar 26, 2014)

Back to the cough. ...my pal said his throat hurts now.. His cough was so bad


----------



## JAXNY (Mar 26, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Ethyl Oleate. Its added to some injectables, sometimes needlessly.  I makes the injectable thinner, can allegedly reduce PIP and helps to hold higher mg injectables in solution.



I remember it was super thin,almost like water but it wasn't. although it is very low dose, only 100mg test per 2ml ampules. but it was so cheap, 4 for a box of 2 ampules.


----------



## JAXNY (Mar 26, 2014)

damn that picture isn't readable. http://thinksteroids.com/steroid-profiles/sten/


----------



## JOMO (Mar 26, 2014)

Never got it from npp, tren a/e or test. But I was anxious as shit every tren pin waiting for it to happen. I lucked out. Seems like a f'd up reaction.

Maybe one of the RN's here could shed some medical knowledge on this subject.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 26, 2014)

never got the cough with tren e


----------



## JAXNY (Mar 26, 2014)

JOMO said:


> Never got it from npp, tren a/e or test. But I was anxious as shit every tren pin waiting for it to happen. I lucked out. Seems like a f'd up reaction.
> 
> Maybe one of the RN's here could shed some medical knowledge on this subject.


That's a good idea. Maybe traumaRN. Will know why. If not I'm sure she could find out, working in a hospital.


----------

